# Sierra 313u aircard and missing USB_SIERRA_NET

## ihtruelsen

I am attempting to get a Sierra 313u UMTS card working in Gentoo running kernel 3.1.1-gentoo. Reading a post on here, it seemed that I needed to get USB_SIERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS and USB_SIERRA_NET set in my kernel. Both showed up in a search in menuconfig, but only USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS was actually available where it was said to be located. I checked on the dependencies for USB_SIERRA_NET and they were all set as they were supposed to be. I then grepped .config and found that it was not listed in there either.

Any idea where I would find USB_SIERRA_NET and/or what to do if I can't?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ihtruelsen,

In meunconfig, press / and enter SIERRA, it will tell you ...

```
 ┌──────────────────────────────── Search Results ────────────────────────────────┐

  │ Symbol: USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS [=n]                                         │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: USB Sierra Wireless Driver                                             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig:539                                    │  

  │   Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB_SERIAL [=m]                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                    │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                          │  

  │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                        │  

  │         -> USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL [=m])                      │  

  │                                                                                │  

  │                                                                                │  

  │ Symbol: USB_SIERRA_NET [=n]                                                    │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: USB-to-WWAN Driver for Sierra Wireless modems                          │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/usb/Kconfig:440                                       │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && USB [=y] && NET [=y] && USB_USBNET [=m]       │  

  │   Location:                                                                    │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                          │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                              │  

  │         -> USB Network Adapters                                                │  

  │                                                                                │  
```

which will let you set up your kernel.

  │

----------

## ihtruelsen

Okay, I see what I was doing wrong. I saw the depends section of the search as being the way that it was supposed to be set up and not how it was. Once I changed USB_USBNET to module, then SIERRA_NET showed up.

Now a new problem: I don't get a network interface or anything when I modprobe the modules. I would have expected at least a /dev/ttyUSB entry, but there is nothing. The modules are recognised with no errors in dmesg.

Is there something else that I am missing?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ihtruelsen,

Your card has contains three devices, a CDROM, a Modem and USB storage.

The CDROM carries the windows drivers and is useless to you.  Since you don't get a /dev/ttyUSB*  do you have a a /dev/srX you were not expecting?

If so you probably need sys-apps/usb_modeswitch.

The output of lsusb may be useful as the multiple device USD sticks often change USB Device IDs as they change devices.

This thread deals with getting your device going on a different distro.  They mention the kernel module called option.  You will need that too.

----------

